

Adafruit releases WebIDE alpha for Raspberry Pi, eases beginners into coding - mgl
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/05/adafruit-raspberry-pi-webide-alpha/

======
mgl
Link to actual software: <http://learn.adafruit.com/webide>

